# Show Quality Standards



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello, I am new here so I am not really sure if this post goes here. : X (If not sorry :shock: ) I was reading about IBC show quality standards but am still not sure how to really tell. I was wondering if a betta like this qualify:


























Thanks!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That is a very nice looking fish. I especially like his body structure and ventrals. I haven't read the CT standards but personally I would look for a fish with straighter rays. He had nice color but to really tell if he's top quality we would need several pictures of him from more than just the one angle.

Its a very good looking fish although.

EDIT: I looked up the CT standards. This guy looks pretty good except for a few things.
"Curled or bent ray extensions are each a MINOR fault".. He doesn't have many but there are a few.
"Non-symmetrical spaces between ray extensions are each a MINOR fault.".. This is most noticeable in his caudle.

Besides that he looks pretty good. Is he your fish? If your looking to start with stock with showing potential I think he could be a good start if you got the right female.


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

*re:*



1fish2fish said:


> That is a very nice looking fish. I especially like his body structure and ventrals. I haven't read the CT standards but personally I would look for a fish with straighter rays. He had nice color but to really tell if he's top quality we would need several pictures of him from more than just the one angle.
> 
> Its a very good looking fish although.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks so much for your help! :-D I have a better idea now of what to look for. This isn't my betta though - it is one I found while browsing through aquabid and thought it was really pretty. I was mainly curious and wanted to get a good idea of what to look for in a betta before purchasing anything. (I've been really getting into bettas ><) I hope to post some pictures of the bettas I already have after taking some new pictures. ^_^

I really like this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4FYUL_haHQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That is a really nice fish. Great branching. Korwood seems to produce quality bettas. I've never bought one from them so I don't know how good they are to work with but they have nice stock.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

The one you posted also has mixed rays, I can't remember what they're called, some of his rays are DDR and some are just DR. Some are also split three ways. This is not a good thing for showing.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!


----------

